# ResiNews: a BUG´s life...



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just felt the need to show off a couple of pics of my latest resin project: I always wanted to cast this classic beetle as I considered that diecast to represent the original quite well (as opposed to the vintage Aurora and Faller or even the otherwise nice Bauer VW´s). 

I´ve already built a little fleet of T-Jet engined diecasts a couple of years ago but now here´s the real resin thing:









_BTW: Why can´t I include more than one pic in a posting???_

Featherlight body with quite a lot of reserve for lowering. Separate cast bumpers so a racing livery (stay tuned!) will be easily made by closing the bumpers´ mounting openings!

More photos of this first green one on my website...

Have a great weekend!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I always get excited when I see Claus post ResiNews! 
WOW! man, that is sharp! what diecast is it based on? Long or short wheelbase? I'm guessing long...

I can usually put 3 pictures in one post... or, rather, 3 HTML gizmos... so if you use a smiley or a hot link, that's one less pic you can include...

hey I saw your auction for the Eldo. I bet you could sell quite a few of them that way.

--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Claus, fantastic old style beetle :thumbsup: 

Do you sell actually on Epay?- what`s your seller ID?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Beautiful, I love the wheels and exhaust tip sticking out the back.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! That's an exceptionally well done beetle Claus. The detail and finish is simply fabulous.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Outstanding!!!!!

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Claus,
Another great looker! Where did you get those wheels from? Thanks, rr. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Those look like marchon wheels, Well...they are on 4 marchons that I own anyhow.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That is really nice Claus!
You have done it again.......!
Ummm, what would it take to purchase some?

Scott


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Another brilliant one!

It really looks good in that colour, too. You say the bumpers are separate? I would love a detailed description on the method you used to do that. 
A really great job, Claus! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My neighbor restored a '59 Bug that is similar in color but more "Army Greenish". He would love that! Maybe I can find a picture...


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Beetlejuice...*

Hi folks,

thanks for all your kind reactions! 

@Rick: The diecast was a pullback car made somewhere in Asia (like almost all today´s toys...). It fits a LWB T-Jet perfectly (you were right). 3 pics in one post? Don´t work for me! Maybe my pics are too big??? My ePay Eldo: Was a quick test to see how I can maybe spread my stuff a bit wider (need new mold making silicone and tons of resin...) 

@ rodsrguy, AfxToo and Mike(^RacerX^): Thanx for that bunch of flowers!

@ satellite1: Yes, I started my very first ePay.com auction (I´m busy on ePay.de for about 5 years now) a couple of days ago - just as an experiment. But the next auction (a wild Lotus Cortina rallye T-Jet) is already prepared and will start in a few hours. BTW: My seller ID is the same as my realname here (and everywhere else on the web)...









(...shameless plug...)

@roadrner & joez870: The wheels are Vincent rims with Wird Jack´s RS silicones mounted (no Marchon stuff although those look nice too)!

@ noddaz: Hi Scott! Nice to meet you here too! :wave: Yepp, I did it again (and will hopefully repeat again often)!  What it takes? Please drop me a mail ([email protected]) off the board and we´ll talk about a sale or trade, O.K.?! 

@ boss9: Thank you too! The bumpers are resin copies of the diecast plastic parts. Quite easy to do: Just a small 2-part silicone mold with the separation line in the middle of the bumpers. If interested I can take some pics of the molds and post them here...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------

